# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Sony SmartEyeglass, Sony Corporation, Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Sony Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Sony shows SmartEyeglass prototype to developers 

 Published on Mar 7, 2014




> With Google Glass growing in popularity, Sony doesn't want to get left behind. The Japanese company showed off its SmartEyeglass prototype at the Wearables DevCon held outside of San Francisco.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sony challenges Google Glass with its new 'Smart EyeGlass'"
Sony’s prototype smartglasses use a built-in projector to display text and images in both eyes, and includes cooking and maps apps

by Samuel Gibbs
September 4, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Sony's smart glasses take on Google glass (hands-on) 

 Published on Sep 5, 2014




> From cooking with ease to saving you social embarassment, we talk you through what Sony's wearable tech concept can do.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-On with Sony's SmartEyeGlass Prototype 

Published on Jan 17, 2015




> Google Glass may no longer be available to buy, but Sony is working on an augmented reality accessory that may have similar features. We get to put on the SmartEyeGlass Attach prototype at this year's CES, at least to see how its display looks over your field of view. Too bad the representative that we were allowed to speak to on camera wasn't able to give us many concrete details...

----------

